# primary health care providers



## mee2118

Olá todo mundo

Estou a procurar uma frase para dizer ''primary health care providers''

Desculpe para não ter hipóteses..


----------



## Joca

mee2118 said:


> Olá todo mundo
> 
> Estou a procurar uma *expressão *frase para dizer ''primary health care providers''
> 
> Desculpe *de* para não ter *sugestões* hipóteses..


 
Hmm, conheço a expressão "profissionais da área de saúde" (no Brasil), mas não sei se se aplicaria ao caso. Nela falta o termo equivalente a "primary". Acho que você poderia usá-la assim mesmo, se não encontrar uma mais próxima do original.


----------



## mee2118

Obrgiada Joca para a sugestão, e para as correções do meu português. O que é que você acha sobre ''profissionais locais (?) da área de saúde''


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá Joca e mee2118"

Creio que a tradução seja "prestadores de cuidados de saúde primários". O Google aponta muitos resultados.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Primary means primeiro ponto de consulta para pacientes, 
Provider = uma organização ou pessoa 

No Brasil quem faria este tipo de serviço na rede pública seria *Postos de saúde*, *pronto socorro.*
Na rede particular seria um* clínico geral*.

Tradução ao pé da letra seria provedor de cuidados de saúde ou serviços de saúde.
a palavra primary ficaria de fora.


----------



## coolbrowne

Como se trata de jargão idiomático, tentar dissecar logicamente a expressão não vai dar certo:





fernandobn97007 said:


> Primary means primeiro ponto de consulta para pacientes,
> Provider = uma organização ou pessoa


Acontece que a palavra "primary" é essencial:





fernandobn97007 said:


> ...a palavra primary ficaria de fora.


O mais próximo até agora é a tradução literal (note que a atribuição "primary" refere-se a "providers", não a "care"):





Maria Leopoldina said:


> "prestadores primários de cuidados de saúde"...


A expressão original, usada primariamente pelo setor de seguro de saúde nos Estados Unidos, atualiza o termo "family/personal physician" (resposta à pergunta "Quem é o _seu médico_?") para levar em conta que, hoje em dia, pode acontecer que o primeiro recurso de atendimento não seja exatamente um médico ("licensed physician"). Com isto em mente, quem sabe o setor de seguro de saúde no Brasil não teria já estabelecido uma expressão para cobrir este conceito?


----------



## fernandobn97007

Com uma certa surpresa, vi que o jargão de health care está sendo utilizado no Brasil. O termo Providers está sendo traduzido como provedores mesmo.



> ... pode acontecer que o primeiro recurso de atendimento não seja exatamente um médico ("licensed physician"). Com isto em mente, quem sabe o setor de seguro de saúde no Brasil não teria já estabelecido uma expressão para cobrir este conceito?


 
Será que essa prática pega no Brasil?


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrigado, *fernandobn97007*


fernandobn97007 said:


> ...vi que o jargão de health care está sendo utilizado no Brasil...


Desconfiava que fosse assim, em se tratando de um setor que tem como modelo a prática americana. Mas, como não dispunha de uma fonte confiável, não quis _chutar_. Então, encaixando o uso de "provedores" neste caso, resultaria como?
Provedores primários de saúde?
Provedores primários de serviços?
Provedores primários de cuidados?
Nenhuma das anteriores?​É necessário combinar a palavra "saúde" com "serviços" ou "cuidados" ou alguma delas pode ficar subentendida?

Obrigado, mais uma vez.


----------



## Joca

mee2118 said:


> Obrgiada Joca para a sugestão, e para as correções do meu português. O que é que você acha sobre ''profissionais locais (?) da área de saúde''


 
Hmm, qual é a frase (ou contexto) que você tem em mente? Talvez ajudaria saber...


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal a expressão que usamos é aquela que a Maria Leopoldina já apontou: _'prestadores de cuidados de saúde primários'. _Os _cuidados de saúde_ é que são _primários,_ não os prestadores _._


----------



## Adriano_CSI

Eu usaria a sugestão do coolbrowne. *"Provedores primários de saúde"*


----------



## almufadado

Neste contexto :



> The International Classification of Primary Care (ICPC) was published in 1987 by WONCA (World Organization of Family Doctors). It is a classification which reflects _the distribution and content of primary care,_ and was designed for *family physicians and other primary health care providers* in order that they could classify, within a single system, three important elements of the health care encounter; the reason(s) for encounter (RFE), diagnoses or problems, and the processes of care, including site of care and team-based elements of care.


 de http://toolkit.cfpc.ca/en/information-technology/appendix-4.php

Em Portugal, estes profissionais, ''primary health care providers'' são a primeira linha de suporte e diagnóstico às necessidades básicas de saude de um individuo. 

O "Médico de família" atribuído a um cidadão residente, o clínico geral de livre acesso (pago), o enfermeiro do centro de enfermagem, em geriatria o apoio a idosos, etc  são todos* "prestadores de cuidados básicos" *de saúde ou seguido do âmbito e especialidade.

Ou seja são provedores/providenciadores/prestadores de cuidados médicos que não requerem especialidade médica complexa, o diagnóstico não envolve meios complexos e a tratamento é feito em regime de ambulatório (ou seja não existe internamento).

Nas diversas especialidades que existem podem haver ou não acesso directo ao médico :
- Se houver por exemplo acesso directo de uma jovem ao ginecologista para um exame de rotina, *este presta um cuidado básico* de saúde. Podem ser referidos também  como " _cuidados médicos de primeira linha"_

- Se o mesmo ginecologista for visita a conselho de um médico de familia (para um exame endoescópio tal como uma citologia _vaginal,_ por exemplo) este presta "cuidados de segunda linha". Podem ser referidos também  como " _cuidados médicos de segunda linha"_.


No Brasil o termo também não é estranho pois provem da OMS :



> *Fora de hospitais*
> Com o aumento do número de pessoas recebendo cuidados de saúde fora de ambientes hospitalares, nos EUA, a cada ano cresce a tendência a certas doenças. “Investigações a respeito de surtos de hepatites virais em pequenas clínicas, asilos e centros de hemodiálise, revelaram erros fundamentais e capazes de acabar com a confiança em relação *a prestadores de cuidados básicos de saúde”,* reforçaram os pesquisadores.


 de http://www.cedipi.com.br/?siteAcao=Noticias&id=156


----------



## imatahan

Provedores de cuidados primários de saúde.

"Especialidades básicas (clínica médica, cirurgia geral,
pediatria, ginecologia/obstetrícia e medicina preventiva e
social) e as prioritárias no âmbito das áreas de intervenção
em saúde mental, urgência/emergência, atenção oncológica,
atenção básica e atenção à mulher e à criança, saúde do
idoso." - portal.mec.gov.br/dmdocuments/relatorio_CIGES.pdf


----------



## fernandobn97007

A *atenção primária à saúde (APS)*, também denominada *cuidados primários de saúde* (em Portugal) e *atenção básica* (governo do Brasil), foi definida pela Organização Mundial da Saúde em 1978 como:
_Atenção essencial à saúde baseada em tecnologia e métodos práticos, cientificamente comprovados e socialmente aceitáveis, tornados universalmente acessíveis a indivíduos e famílias na comunidade por meios aceitáveis para eles e a um custo que tanto a comunidade como o país possa arcar em cada estágio de seu desenvolvimento, um espírito de autoconfiança e autodeterminação. É parte integral do sistema de saúde do país, do qual é função central, sendo o enfoque principal do desenvolvimento social e econômico global da comunidade. É o primeiro nível de contato dos indivíduos, da família e da comunidade com o sistema nacional de saúde, levando a atenção à saúde o mais próximo possível do local onde as pessoas vivem e trabalham, constituindo o primeiro elemento de um processo de atenção continuada à saúde._ (Declaração de Alma-Ata)


----------



## anaczz

A expressão utilizada na área de saúde é *Cuidados Primários de Saúde*, no Brasil e em Portugal ( e acredito que nos demais países lusófonos também).
A sugestão da Maria Leopoldina ficaria melhor assim: *"prestadores de cuidados primários de saúde"*


----------



## art-trad

coolbrowne said:


> Obrigado, *fernandobn97007*Desconfiava que fosse assim, em se tratando de um setor que tem como modelo a prática americana. Mas, como não dispunha de uma fonte confiável, não quis _chutar_. Então, encaixando o uso de "provedores" neste caso, resultaria como?Provedores primários de saúde?
> Provedores primários de serviços?
> Provedores primários de cuidados?
> Nenhuma das anteriores?​É necessário combinar a palavra "saúde" com "serviços" ou "cuidados" ou alguma delas pode ficar subentendida?
> 
> Obrigado, mais uma vez.



Os nossos (no Brasil) Postos de Saúde fazem esse trabalho de prover um atendimento de primeiro nível à saúde. Levando-se em consideração que a expressão original é inglesa e que ela ainda não está bem traduzida (eu diria que "nehuma das anteriores", coolbrowne); acho uma boa oportunidade para ousarmos aqui uma reconstrução semântica. 

A frase "provedores de cuidados primários de saúde", na minha opinião, não flui bem e tem alguns problemas:

1) "primary" deveria, no contexto, ser traduzida no sentido de "pré" ou "preliminar", e não "primário";
2) não seria "de saúde", mas "à saúde", isto é, em prol da saúde;
3) a palavra "providers" significa, sim, provedores, mas no contexto ela está mais para serviços ou profissionais de saúde. Prover cuidados não me soa bem. "Provedores de serviços", soa bem, mas não se ajusta à frase.

Assim, considerando que "*primary health care providers" *são (conforme retirei de um site) "GPs, nurses, pharmacists, allied health professionals (including physiotherapists, dieticians, psychologists, counsellors and occupational therapists) and disability professionals", minhas sugestões são:

- 'Postos | Serviços de pré-atendimento à saúde' (é um neologismo);
- 'Profissionais de saúde' (termo usado no Brasil para os profissionais que fazem pré-atendimentos médicos)
- 'Postos de Saúde' (no Brasil sabemos que esses postos fazem o papel de "*primary health care providers")

*Penso que 'almufadado'  também nos fornece uma ótima resposta, onde coloca, entre outras, a sugestão: prestadores de serviços básicos


----------



## imatahan

Como sou profissional de saúde no Brasil, coloquei a terminologia usada aqui, sem nenhum neologismo, com base em nossa legislação, inclusive.

Se quiserem arranjar variantes semânticas, cada um é livre para fazê-lo.

Se quiserem a linguagem técnica da área, é esta.


----------



## anaczz

Foi o que eu tentei dizer... Também sou profissional da área e trabalhei em cuidados primários no Brasil e em Portugal. 
"Provedores/prestadores de cuidados primários de saúde" já são expressões consagradas nesse setor.


----------

